# What is the biggest sacrifice you have made for your goats?



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

We are about to move our family into a travel trailer to give us the opportunity to save up money for a good chunk of acreage to give our herd more space. We'll get to park at my moms house so that we're saving all of our rent as well as a good portion of our utility money each month. This got me thinking about all of the little sacrifices we've made here and there for them (passing on an important event because one was sick and needed observation, and things like that).

So I was wondering what kinds of stuff other goat owners have given up or done for the sake of their herds?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When I had my alpaca business, I can't even count all the events I missed, the lost sleep and last minute cancellations of things.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm with Karen. There are too many events, etc that we have missed because of timing with the goats. Probably the biggest for me is the opportunity to go see my grandbabies in NC (a 24 hour trip from my place).


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Sanity....I have most certainly given up my sanity.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Hey Mcclan3, My Daughter Jess and family have done the same thing. Her husband travels all over for work. He is a welder. Jess and the kids can't always go with him. Anyways, it just made more sense for her to come back home. I can always use the help and she needed help with the kids.....We set up a travel trailer for them. It did take some adjustments for them. They have a lot less space but Jess says its much easier to keep clean! It's been 2 years now. Everyday, I feel blessed to have my family close. Everyday, we make memories for my Grand Children! Need any tips, let me know....

As far as sacrifices for the goats.... They do take up a lot more of our time and money! All of us going on vacation together, definitely will not happen, now that we have goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ vacation? What's that? :lol:


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

We can no longer go camping, something we've always done up until the time we started our herd. It's ok, though. It was always a lot of work getting ready for it and cleaning up afterwards. I was getting tired of it.  

(Side question.... for your family living in the camper. Is it a camping camper or a trailer home? Do they have issues with condensation/mold inside when being in it for so long?)


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

GoatieGranny said:


> (Side question.... for your family living in the camper. Is it a camping camper or a trailer home? Do they have issues with condensation/mold inside when being in it for so long?)


It is a travel trailer. We had to seal it up better for the Winter, which caused more condensation when the heaters are on. A dehumidifier solved the problem. No problems with condensation when the air conditioner is on.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

springkids said:


> Sanity....I have most certainly given up my sanity.


I think we all have done that my question is if we get rid of them do we get it back or is being sane over rated?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> I think we all have done that my question is if we get rid of them do we get it back or is being sane over rated?


Humm...did we ever have sanity? I mean if we were sane, would we have gotton into goats LOL...

there's so much we give up..vacation, even for a day..sleep, groceries, cause you know they eat better then we do, soft hands...dont even get me started on Kidding season!!! I asked my kids, they said, Social life..not everyone understands us lol..
BUT we gain so much...that dream of something better begins to come in view...not everyday will it be clear but its there...for every sorrowful or horrid moment there are ten wonderful joys...farm life is hard...but I cant see myself any where else...

and one more plus: Ive made more friends from doing goats then in my whole life..!! there is just a whole other world out there that belongs to goat people lol


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Well, I haven't made the 8hr drive to see my mom in over 2yrs now - and it looks like it wont be this year either.  Can't get back in time to milk - even though we're down to once/day. Granted... I have a diabetic cat that makes matters even worse. I could probably get someone to milk for a day or two... but blood tests and kitty insulin? NOT happening. :angry:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sooo many things lol. Trips and get togethers. Especially since I'm a bit OCD about how I want things done so all I would do is worry about if whoever I have tending to them is doing it right. 
Money. That's for sure. I don't think I've been shopping for anything for me in years....although I'm gonna have to break down and get new pants cause I'm getting fat lol. But my kids needs are #1 then the animals then mine.
Friends. I lost touch with a lot of friends when I had my kids then the rest when I got goats and no chance of always being able to go out with them. But IMO no big deal since if they were true friends they would understand that this is something important to me.
And probably a house of my own. If I didn't have goats I would probably be in a nice little subdivision going crazy lol. But really I don't consider it a sacrifice. I'm basically in naunnies daughters shoes. My husband is gone so much and it's nice to have other adults around. It actually works out great because I can still have all my animals and help my parents with the ranch which I LOVE. 
And yes of course sleep and sanity lol but I wouldn't want it any other way 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Time and money! Lol
I was only going to get 2 sheep for pets. I now have 19 goats and counting, and the 5 sheep. I don't know how it happened, but I wouldn't change a thing


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Children. We were going to try for kids next year, but since I brought home the goats, my husband says we have to postpone having children until he forgets about what a pain having our bottle babies was :lol: 

We only have three right now, but even that makes things like going out of town for a weekend an ordeal. Money is also something we can't spend quite as freely. Our house hunt next year will likely be more difficult since we'll have to have a place with a little land and no livestock restrictions. They're totally worth it, though!


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Naunnie said:


> Hey Mcclan3, My Daughter Jess and family have done the same thing. Her husband travels all over for work. He is a welder. Jess and the kids can't always go with him. Anyways, it just made more sense for her to come back home. I can always use the help and she needed help with the kids.....We set up a travel trailer for them. It did take some adjustments for them. They have a lot less space but Jess says its much easier to keep clean! It's been 2 years now. Everyday, I feel blessed to have my family close. Everyday, we make memories for my Grand Children! Need any tips, let me know....
> 
> As far as sacrifices for the goats.... They do take up a lot more of our time and money! All of us going on vacation together, definitely will not happen, now that we have goats.


When me and my husband first got married, we lived in a travel trailer for a year and a half to save up for our previous house. We had our first child while in it and I do really miss the simplicity of living in one!


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

GoatieGranny said:


> We can no longer go camping, something we've always done up until the time we started our herd. It's ok, though. It was always a lot of work getting ready for it and cleaning up afterwards. I was getting tired of it.
> 
> (Side question.... for your family living in the camper. Is it a camping camper or a trailer home? Do they have issues with condensation/mold inside when being in it for so long?)


I've never had an issue with mold or condensation while living in one before. You can find something called Damp Rid in a small white bucket in the RV section of most stores that sucks all the excess moisture out of the air. I spent a year and a half living in one and never had any condensation, let alone mold. I actually keep some in the kids' closets here at home since it works so well!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My job pay does not pay very well at all. SO, in order to have my critters, they eat and I don't. They get their needs met and I haven't been able to buy new clothes or anything for 3 years. I literally live on goat milk, eggs from my hens and goat meat with a few veggies I have grown. I haven't been able to buy anything but oatmeal at the grocery store in a long time.

I never get to see my son or grandkids who live in Florida and Ohio. I can only go down occasionally to see my elderly parents.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Mcclan3 said:


> I've never had an issue with mold or condensation while living in one before. You can find something called Damp Rid in a small white bucket in the RV section of most stores that sucks all the excess moisture out of the air. I spent a year and a half living in one and never had any condensation, let alone mold. I actually keep some in the kids' closets here at home since it works so well!


That's good to know, thank you.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Naunnie said:


> It is a travel trailer. We had to seal it up better for the Winter, which caused more condensation when the heaters are on. A dehumidifier solved the problem. No problems with condensation when the air conditioner is on.


Ok, thanks. I have always been curious about that.

(Sorry, didn't mean to hijack the thread.)

Thought of something else we've given up/sacrificed to have the goats. Sleeping in! LOL. No matter if we're tired, sick, stayed up too late, or whatever, we need to get up and relieve the girls....and that's ok. I love every moment of having them.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't know where you are from but you might check with your county office and make sure it's ok. My brother did this a few years ago he had electric and water hook up. He lived their for a year then the board of health came knocking on his door and told him he couldn't live in the camper on the property. It was on my grandmas property behind her house in the country. I hope it works out for you. It's a great way to save money!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you know I dont think Ive had to sacrifice anything for my goats. I refuse to let a hobby rule my life. So if that means skipping a show to go to my cousins wedding, I go to the wedding! If it means paying someone to feed the goats while Im on vacation, I go on vacation with my family! 

I actually think goats are easier then having a dog - I dont have to be home at a specific time to let the dog out! I can just come and go as I please. Hence why we dont have a dog! 

as to money -- goat sales pay for their feed. I dont allow my herd to get big enough so that is a burden to our finances. Its all about managing and knowing what we can afford.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't think we have really sacrificed much. It's just a way of life and if you love it, it isn't sacrifice it's a privilege. Yes my goats keep me grounded, I know after working a 9 hour day I still need to get to milk and feed when I get home but I love it and I love my goats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmmm... well, I've had to give up seeing my family as much as I used to see them  It's hard to get away and worry about who is going to take care of the goats, especially in the summer with my kids showing in 4-H, goats have a routine, and hard to mess it up even for a weekend or week.

Before getting goats, I was actively learning more about photography, planning to get new camera equipment, invest in a new/really good laptop, etc. But, of course after getting goats, I've had to make do with what I have lol I had considered at one time learning more and starting an official business.
But, I am not upset, I am happy with what I am doing, I photograph horses on/off through the year, and like that I don't have a huge amount of pressure over me every day like my photographer friends have to deal with. I'm no fancy, artistic/out of this world photographer, but it's a fun hobby/side job.

I am a stay at home mom & have been since I was pregnant with my 7yo daughter. 
I used to have $$ for shopping, getting things for the house, going to the movies, all the trips to see my family <4hr drive one way>. 
Now, all my $$ goes on the goats & my kids. We are always planning something with the goats, having to do this or that, needing this or that. 
We are getting ready to make a new hay shelter for them so you can guess where any extra $$ I have is going...

Amazing how these critters get hold of you and control your life lol


----------



## bethm (Aug 27, 2014)

The day before I was to sign a five-year rental contract on an affordable home in a prime location (that had no grass or trees), my roommate asked if I wanted to buy his goats (saving them from being his future dinner). 

Since then, I have spent four months bouncing around four locations... each with mini horror stories like drinking boiled dirty roof water that made me sick (it took a while until I realized the water tank was being filled from the roof gutters for free instead of the city water pipes which would cost the cheap landlord very little). The latest place has an ant infestation, water only 60% of the time with none for days on end, and is in a lovely slum with many criminals... one of whom decided to visit us last week but was caught by soldiers.

I am still searching for an affordable home with a large garden -extremely difficult in Kigali and moving to the country would guarantee the goats get stolen sooner or later, plus I'd never attract roommies. So, my plan to live super cheap by renting a house and getting roommates has been thwarted. I also have to have round the clock staff to guard them (though that's kind of normal even if you just have a home). I would imagine the goats that I paid less than $100 for to keep solely as pets will cost me several thousand extra in the end -like half a year's salary over here. Since I have no job here yet, it is eating away at my savings quickly.

So, yes, it is an incredibly foolish -OK, downright stupid -financial move on my part. Still, the goats get to live joyously (compared to being dinner) and they bring me great happiness which is priceless. :rainbow:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Everything, everyday.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

The only real sacrifice I make is my time. Which in all actuality is something I'm willing to give up. Having horses, chickens, dogs, rabbits, goats, pigs and cows the goats take up minimal room and don't take that long to tend to. We lived in a 900sq ft horrible single wide with three kids (all under 3 years old) so that we could save to move onto a bigger property. We just moved into out new property and it is like heaven to us! At 3400sq ft my family finally has room and we doubled our acreage giving us enough land to cut and bale our own hay. No more buying it! Woohoo! I give up a lot for my family. My kids are #1 and then my animals. I have never been one to buy shoes or clothes. Even if I had a Load of money my critters would have much nicer barns and fencing and anything else I could think of for them because their life being more content makes my life better. If they are happy I am happy. And if momma is happy everybody is happy!


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Sacrifice? Huh? I've given up money, time, energy, socialization opportunities, hours of sleep, and even more hours of intense thought and planning - but sacrifice? Nope!  I think when you really love someone (even if it's a furry or feathered someone), the word sacrifice gradually merges with the word love...Some people may say I've sacrificed, and in a way they're right, but I don't call it that. Just my philosophy, but I live by it.  Like the poem in my signature.



> My job pay does not pay very well at all. SO, in order to have my critters, they eat and I don't. They get their needs met and I haven't been able to buy new clothes or anything for 3 years. I literally live on goat milk, eggs from my hens and goat meat with a few veggies I have grown. I haven't been able to buy anything but oatmeal at the grocery store in a long time.


Lottsagoats, I bet you're healthier and happier than any millionaire on vacation! Real whole foods straight from God's hand, hard work, and bright-eyed animals...how much better can it get?


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I may sacrifice all for my goats (and horses, dogs, chickens and cat) but let me say this..

when I was in my early mid 20's, I was told by my doc that I would be in a wheelchair by the time i was in my mid 30's (Rheumatoid arthritis). I am almost 60 and still on my own 2 feet. Why? Because of the animals. No matter the weather or how much pain I am in, I have to get up and care for them. 5 feet of snow? out I go. Pouring rain? Yup, sloshing all the way. Bitter cold? Bundle and do chores. Hot and humid? Yup, more of the same. Between the constant work and the raw goat milk, I am still upright and mobile. 

I am an extreme introvert. My animals give me an excuse to not go to parties and such. They keep me happy and grounded. I have to deal with people at work. When I come home i am a mess. My critters help me regain myself.

Sacrifice? Sure, they get the best I can afford while i get the dregs but I owe them that.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Here Here Lotts of goats...clean living makes a huge difference...all my siblings, my mother and several aunts and uncles on my mother side all have some form of RA...so...you think I would too?? good clean living...home grown/raised food and hard work!!..I too am Up right!!...


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow most of you have given up way more then me. I guess there are times my friends are hanging out and I have to come home to do chores or wait for a doe to kid. But I still take trips and do the things I want. I just plan vacations around kidding times. Since I don't know when my does are due my next vacation is on hold. But I just hire people to do chore while I am gone which means I need to budget more money then a simple trip costs but its worth it to get away from my everyday life. I live in northern Indiana and even tho we have a ton of lakes that I like to go to, I really love the ocean and a nice beach. I really need a new destination Florida is starting to get old.


----------



## TXSaanenLover (Apr 7, 2014)

So far, it's just been those "throw some clothes in a suitcase at a moment's notice" kind of trips that we used to do all the time. Now, I'm looking for 4-H'ers and Ag students so I can make a "come feed my animals while I'm gone list". 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## KathleenElsie (Nov 27, 2013)

Sanity is overrated. My goats are good at reminding me that I lost my mind, never to regain it again.


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Time, friends, family. All the people in my life know I would much rather be with the animals. I'm working 2 part time jobs to help pay for hay and I'm _always_ battling ridicule from my husband and working around his ultimatums about selling all the animals. I just told him if the animals go then he could pay for my therapist! I wouldn't have it any other way. He was raised in the city so doesn't understand a love for the rewards of good honest hard work.


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

While some of my friends and family may feel like I have "sacrificed" for my animals, I don't feel that way at all - I enjoy my "zen" time in the morning milking my girls. I get the greatest thrill watching them kid. - watching the kids grow and change - I have a wonder back in my life that I have missed since my own children were small- Each of my animals is precious to me in a different way- My 2 hens like to watch me milk and be petted. At this time all my animals get along together and I would have to get rid of one that didn't. - I am making soap and cheese which are both new to me. I get more from my goats than I give. Yes I cant always go to an event, party, or get new clothes every month but I don't really miss those things. I am much more content now.


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

I truly am blessed as I feel my goats have only added to my life. They are my children. I am fortunate to have a great paying job that I am able to spoil my 7 goats, 4 dogs, chickens, and turkey's. I am relaxing on the beach now watching the sun come up and missing them all. It's pretty but no rooster crowing. :-(. I am also very fortunate to have wonderful neighbors to look after our farm. And I enjoy taking care of theirs when they travel. I am most fortunate to have my wife who allows me to support my goat problem. . 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## bethm (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm happy I found this website/forum -I like reading your replies to this thread. I feel all alone here (Rwanda) in my love for my goats... people here can't understand why I'd want to keep them as pets or spend extra money to give them a safe, comfortable, and happy life. I get that goats and many other animals are a tremendous food/income source worldwide -especially here in Africa -and that's fine, but why fault a person for actually loving them and passing up a small profit for the joy of connecting with another of G-d's creatures?

Even to the folks who are breeding goats for meat -I respect those who take the time and care to treat their goats well and kill them more humanely (motivated by compassion first and profit second), so the animals can at least be happier during their short time here. Of course, animals are so cute that I wish we never ate them, but I also eat meat in small quantities. So, this is our present reality, and I don't want to be a hypocrite. The least we could do, however, is show the greatest respect and appreciation for the lives we take and give them as much comfort as possible.

I also like that everyone here is so helpful and willing to share good ideas, best practices, and answer any question. Thank you!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Mcclan3 said:


> I've never had an issue with mold or condensation while living in one before. You can find something called Damp Rid in a small white bucket in the RV section of most stores that sucks all the excess moisture out of the air. I spent a year and a half living in one and never had any condensation, let alone mold. I actually keep some in the kids' closets here at home since it works so well!


You can also buy calcium chloride from a pool supply house to refil the damp rid for much less $ that is all it is calcium chloride! But the container they make is the trick...allows the water to drain out of the chemical.....


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Chadwick said:


> You can also buy calcium chloride from a pool supply house to refil the damp rid for much less $ that is all it is calcium chloride! But the container they make is the trick...allows the water to drain out of the chemical.....


Thanks Chadwick!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

RPC - I do the same (hope you read my post)

Since Florida is getting old if you like beach but want to try somewhere new try OBX (the outer banks in North Carolina)


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

StaceyRosado said:


> RPC - I do the same (hope you read my post)
> 
> Since Florida is getting old if you like beach but want to try somewhere new try OBX (the outer banks in North Carolina)


Oh there's an idea and some place new sounds good. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## scottisshmaggie (Aug 13, 2014)

Becoming homeless and paying £20 a week for one goat to be kept at a wildlife park and spending £15 a week to go and see her every week, that lasted for 8 months before a friend could take her in till I got a new home. Very hard time, three children in a tent in scotland. O yes it makes you strong stuff lol but jenny was with us till she was 20yrs old. Still missed


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd say the biggest ones for me are

1) Ease of mind during vacation.
2) Having to cancel plans due to sick/kidding goats.

They're worth it.  I have made the decision to have a small herd, and only breed 2 does a year, so that I still have the ability to care for them as needed, and also pursue my creative career.


----------



## kccountryfarm (Apr 2, 2014)

Yes, there are sacrifices, but I have to say there has been more benefits to having my herd. Sanity, what sanity? I have two teenage daughters and I'm a 4H leader. Having my herd has cut into my camping, fishing and hunting time, but I'm starting to trust others to care for my herd when I'm out with my family. However, what it has given me is a hobby I love, friends in the goat community, and most of all something my girls and I can do together! I wouldn't change that for anything in the world!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Sleep. I worry as much about my goats as I do my kids sometimes!


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

What we did this year to get in camping was divide up the camping. Nate took the two older kids up in the mountains for two days to go hiking, and then I took over the campsite from him with our youngest who only wanted to go fishing (my kind of kid). Worked out well. I left Nate a typed list of what I do for each animal since I am their main caretaker.


----------



## scottisshmaggie (Aug 13, 2014)

What a brill way to work it. Hats off to you both


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

scottisshmaggie said:


> Becoming homeless and paying £20 a week for one goat to be kept at a wildlife park and spending £15 a week to go and see her every week, that lasted for 8 months before a friend could take her in till I got a new home. Very hard time, three children in a tent in scotland. O yes it makes you strong stuff lol but jenny was with us till she was 20yrs old. Still missed


They made you pay to get in even though you had an animal in huh? Man that's a tough one!

So far I think you win!


----------



## scottisshmaggie (Aug 13, 2014)

Even better I had to pay for the wee bags of food they sold for you to feed their animal, funny we hid jenny's feed in our coats lol


----------



## Mars13 (Apr 10, 2014)

milkmaid said:


> Sacrifice? Huh? I've given up money, time, energy, socialization opportunities, hours of sleep, and even more hours of intense thought and planning - but sacrifice? Nope!  I think when you really love someone (even if it's a furry or feathered someone), the word sacrifice gradually merges with the word love...Some people may say I've sacrificed, and in a way they're right, but I don't call it that. Just my philosophy, but I live by it.  Like the poem in my signature.
> 
> Wow! This is just beautifully expressed and I agree. Any sacrifices are repaid so many times over by our little goat family. They give much, much more than they take. And for me, they are so calming and therapeutic. They really ground me after any challenging day. Every single day, I put on my boots and goat clothes and just hang out with them and enjoy their presence. Who knew how special these little goats could be? They have such KIND SOULS!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Yeah, this is an old thread, but I stumbled across it in a search and it really got me thinking so here I go... 

1. I can't participate in bi-weekly community volleyball games because it takes place smack dab in the middle of evening milking.
2. I can't go to my favorite farmer's market for the same reason.
3. Sleep. Lots and lots of sleep during kidding season and I'm not allowed to sleep in anymore (says my herd queen).
4. Calm. I stress over my goats like you wouldn't believe (well, some/most people here probably do :lol Thankfully it's gotten easier as the years go by.
5. Socialization. I miss going to the movies and spending the whole day at the beach. I'm honestly having a hard time remembering the last time I even went to the beach...and I see every day...
6. Visiting family and friends on the mainland.

However!
Last year I was going bonkers on the farm and desperately needed a vacation and some distance to re-evaluate things. DH and I dried up all our does and we went, visited friends and family, had a great time (aside from the fact that I got seriously sick while over there) at the end of it I went running back to my farm and realized I wouldn't want to do anything but this.
My does will start having babies in a little over 2 weeks and that means milk. I haven't had goat milk since last spring and I miss it terribly. I will never dry off my does just to have some vacation ever again!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

In order to have my animals (2 horses, 20 goats, 8 dogs and a few chickens) I usually don't get to the grocery store for food much, it goes to the animals first. I have no heat in my house because my furnace froze and split a year ago and I don't have the money to fix it-because it goes to the animals. Same goes for home and land repairs and upgrades, a new car and vehicle repairs, clothes, shoes, doctors visits, visits to my kids and grandkids and uncle out of state, and vacations that would require travel. The list of what I give up far exceeds the list of what I have!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm so sad to see that so many people give up visits to family and friends and give up vacations! I assure you there are MANY capable farm sitters out there to be had for a small price! I know how hard leaving the care of your animals in the hands of another is, but the mental break and the chance to visit loved family and friends is SO good for your soul. My farm sitter comes over a week or so before I leave and we review everything, then I leave a page or two of instructions covering all the animals (and any house stuff), I pay her $20-$30 per day, so a couple hundred dollars for a vacation. IT IS THE BEST INVESTMENT! And nothing has ever gone wrong while I've been gone. I'm not saying hire your neighbor or friend that has no animal experience, but my farm sitter is a lifelong horse-woman and has experience owning many other types of animals. 

I recommended my farm-sitter to one of my hay-buyers last year and they went away to visit family for a long 5 days weekend for the first time in 8 years!! The joy they described when they returned was both heart-warming and heart-breaking! It was a great realization for them that although a farm sitter will not know your animals as intimately as you do, they can still do a great job keeping them alive and well for a short period!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm actually a farm sitter, because I know first hand it's hard to leave town. Depending on how far I have to travel, and how long I'm there, and if I'm milking or not that sets the price. I have several repeat customers.... Saying all that, I need to find a farm sitter this summer for a few days, I haven't had a vacation since I've owned goats....


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've had livestock my whole life so I'm used to no vacations lol but I am lucky to have my family close. Friends? Most of those I gave up when I had kids since they all waited and didn't understand that I can't stay out all night, or that between the animals and kids I'm pooped out or how hard it is to find someone to watch your kids, and I'm a very protective mom lol I have a few true friends now and they understand life of having animals and kids.
As for watching my goats, no way would I trust anyone around here to watch them. I don't even like how they treat their own animals. I would trust my family but I also know they have a bunch of their own crap going on so if I ever went any place I would need to make it where basically all they did was watch for anyone sick or what not. No way would I ask them to load up 6 bales every other day and fight with my herd to feed them........they kinda lack manners and I can't keep feeders by the fence to just throw over or the cows will take out my fence.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

janeen128 said:


> I'm actually a farm sitter, because I know first hand it's hard to leave town. Depending on how far I have to travel, and how long I'm there, and if I'm milking or not that sets the price. I have several repeat customers.... Saying all that, I need to find a farm sitter this summer for a few days, I haven't had a vacation since I've owned goats....


Out of curiosity - what is your general price range per day? (obviously depends on a lot, but just a broad range)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

$20-$30 a day is typical...


----------



## windswept (Oct 26, 2015)

Before we had goats and chickens, we had two great danes ( still do!) we paid my husbands nephew to stay at the house with them while we took the boys to Disney. We paid him about the same per day and he had the house, food, pool, all to himself. It was kind of like a vacation for him as well. It was a great vacation but it was hard for me to leave the dogs. Now I don't think I would want to go anywhere. I am devoted to my family and animals.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

StaceyRosado said:


> you know I dont think Ive had to sacrifice anything for my goats. I refuse to let a hobby rule my life. So if that means skipping a show to go to my cousins wedding, I go to the wedding! If it means paying someone to feed the goats while Im on vacation, I go on vacation with my family!


Glad I'm not the only one who feels this way. I was reading through all the comments and getting a bit worried lol.

There are just certain times of the year that you know you wont be going anywhere. (kidding season)

I'm fortunate that the majority of my family lives within 50 miles of me...most actually within 5. So there is almost always someone close that can watch things and run in to take a quick peek to make sure everythings still ok.

Goats, honestly, I've had to sacrifice little for. Though I admit, I don't milk....that's a completely different ball game. Chickens on the other hand....it's a bit more difficult getting someone to open and close the hen house, get the eggs, etc.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

1) time
2)money
3) space
but its all worth it, I can't really think about what Id rather do


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Put off house repairs to build shelters.....my house needs remodeling...we have done 2 rooms out of 11 :/


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

Have missed Christmas with my friends family because we thought she was going to kid that day, and she didn't. And all my money goes to them. I would starve before i'd let them.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

janeen128 said:


> I'm actually a farm sitter, because I know first hand it's hard to leave town. Depending on how far I have to travel, and how long I'm there, and if I'm milking or not that sets the price. I have several repeat customers.... Saying all that, I need to find a farm sitter this summer for a few days, I haven't had a vacation since I've owned goats....


Janeen, You want to fly to Maine and farm sit for us for the month of September? ;-) We doing one last cross country crazy road trip before our girls get old enough to move out of the house!

Of course, I don't really have room for YOUR goats, so YOU'd have to hire a goat sitter!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

groovyoldlady said:


> Janeen, You want to fly to Maine and farm sit for us for the month of September? ;-) We doing one last cross country crazy road trip before our girls get old enough to move out of the house!
> 
> Of course, I don't really have room for YOUR goats, so YOU'd have to hire a goat sitter!


Bummer, I've always wanted to go to the East Coast... I doubt I could find someone that wants to milk 5 goats twice a day..... Then there is work, I'm a school bus driver so I'll start work in September...

Sounds like a fun trip


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll just put down... sleep. During kidding season, I lack rest each year.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

The biggest sacrifice for me is probably just TIME. If it was just a hobby for me it wouldn't be a big deal but I'm now managing a large dairy goat operation and good help is hard to find so between workers coming and going and me doing both basic labor and management...time is my biggest sacrifice. Time with my kids, time to relax...


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I think I would have to say that pulling an allnighter is the biggest. I have watched the sunrise while finishing up a difficult birth more than once.
We have been very lucky to have had a son living next door to handle things so we do get vacations. Unfortunately, he has moved across the country so now we only have one son living here and I hate sticking him with the house and the barnyard. (Although we have.)

FYI: My husband and I have seriously considered farm sitting as a way to help pay for gas (and get fresh milk, eggs and meat) while we travel in our motorhome. This is still a couple of years off but keep us in mind.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

I've given up boyfriends, potential friends. My school grades at some points. High School dances. Everything that makes me like a normal teenager. Just for the sake of having animals who will never know that.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

goatygirl, I believe that they do know. At least they know they are not neglected, sick and afraid. I am happy when I know my goats (and other animals) are happy.


----------

